# Update to 4.1.2 without going going back to Stock



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

For those of you that are running a custom ROM and do not want to go back to stock to get the OTA. Watch this video to update very easily:[/color]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bb_B7sJPTok&feature=g-all-u


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Don't Forget to download the New Bootloader which fixes booting into Recovery!


----------



## blurlessX (Jun 10, 2011)

This is great!! Thank you, I was confused because I was coming from JRO03S, but with this method it doesn't matter. Now I am just waiting for BlackBean to update and I will be all set.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll probably just continue to rock on ParanoidAndroid until CM10 gets updated to the 4.1.2 base. May just go ahead and flash the updated bootloader in the meantime since I'll probably need that.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Last bump


----------



## TheFuhrerinator (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but how do I install the new bootloader? Does it automatically flash with the stock ROM?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

No, you can either take the official OTA and it'll install the new bootloader, or you can flash it manually via CWM recovery. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/35085-bootloader-jzo64k-bootloader/ - Is the bootloader by itself.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

There are no dumb questions. I encourage to ask anything no matter how noobish. It will keep you from bricking


----------



## automaddux (Jan 19, 2012)

Another dumb question, if I'm rooted but still on stock can I get the OTA?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I believe you can get the OTA, you'll just lose root, so you'll have to re-root it.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes you can. And twin if I am not mistaken users were reporting with 4.1.2 OTA root was maintained.

•_•


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I honestly don't know. I like stock, but I also prefer the tablet UI myself, so I waited for Paranoid Android to update, so I wouldn't know right off hand. YMWV


----------

